# breakfast patty maker



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2018)

does anyone know of anyone that makes a breakfast patty maker ? 
 i can find tons of hamburger makers but they are to big 
ideally the sausage patty maker would make a patty about the size of a cookie cutter and  the patty would be about 1 1/2 oz 
would love to find one to go on a sausage stuffer like the ones made for hamburgers


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 10, 2018)

Two methods I have used... One is to roll out the meat on waxed paper and use a cookie cutter. The second is to roll it into chubs in plastic wrap to freeze then take it to the slicer.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jul 10, 2018)

personally I use my burger press,  but if I were to look for something smaller my stuffer came with a pretty wide nozzle,  I would just press out some 12" lengths of sausage and then put it into the freezer.  when I wanted little round flat sausages I would cut it into little pucks of the desired weight and smash them flat, between a couple waxed deli sheets, with the bottom of a kettle or something.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2018)

what you suggested will work but ob batches of 30-40 lbs just isn't practical... i was hope someone made something to do large batches and i had just not found it


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jul 10, 2018)

cal1956 said:


> what you suggested will work but ob batches of 30-40 lbs just isn't practical... i was hope someone made something to do large batches and i had just not found it



are you frying up the patties right away,  or freezing them for later?  we do this with Italian and then freeze and store them in the stick form, and then when we want some sausage for pizza or what ever we take out a few sticks and slice and fry them then.


----------



## jimmyinsd (Jul 10, 2018)

i googled "slider burger press" and it came up with some mini burger press options that will do 3-6 pattys at a time.  not sure how fancy you want to get though.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2018)

we are freezing them for later , you have given me a couple of good ideas ...thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 10, 2018)

Why not just roll them out on parchment paper, and then use a jar or a glass to cut into what ever size you want. 

Chris


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2018)

tried that,
 the meat is not firm enough and somewhat  sticky


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 10, 2018)

They make silicone flexible muffin pans . 

Just use your wet hands and make them.. make chubs full.


----------



## dward51 (Jul 10, 2018)

I end up eating 2 patties most mornings anyway, so a single burger sized one from a burger press would work for me.  Just not "thick burger" sized.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Jul 10, 2018)

I go the smash patty method. That’s them plated up next to a short stack.


----------



## cal1956 (Jul 10, 2018)

nice looking sausage !!


----------



## nanuk (Jul 10, 2018)

I"ve used the freeze and slice method.

it works OK if you get them just right frozen.

the other thing good about that, is you can adjust the diameter and thickness that YOU like!


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jul 10, 2018)

I’ve been looking at the “Patty-Matic” Easy Slider. It’s very expensive but versatile with different sizes of forms to make sliders or larger burgers. The design is very simple and I think I can make one using plastic cutting boards and stainless steel hardware.


----------



## donr (Jul 11, 2018)

Measure out your sausage, either by weight or volume & roll them into balls.  These will flatten pretty consistently into the same dia. patties if you use your burger press.


----------



## tallbm (Jul 11, 2018)

I vote slider patty maker.


----------

